# GPS Systems



## Sally21 (Aug 23, 2016)

Does any one know of any good GPS systems that navigate well. I know some do not give the best or fastest route. Some lag etc.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

Thomas Brothers (updated) map book never fails.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2016)

Google maps has yet to let me down in the 5 years I have been using it


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 23, 2016)

Our new MDT uses a system called Sygic and it's pretty good.  Google Maps is also awesome.

A map book is no longer even required on the manifest.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Thomas Brothers (updated) map book never fails.


This is what my company officially requires us to use for all calls (we do get a map page and grid along with the two cross streets in addition to the street address for all calls so that makes it fairly straight forward)



DesertMedic66 said:


> Google maps has yet to let me down in the 5 years I have been using it


And this is what half the people tend to use anyway xD You do have to be careful, make sure the address you input is actually the one you wanna go to and that you don't find yourself mapping to Culver City when you wanted the Lynwood address for example.


SpecialK said:


> Our new MDT uses a system called Sygic and it's pretty good.  Google Maps is also awesome.
> 
> A map book is no longer even required on the manifest.


IDK what my old agency used for it's MDT mapping, but it was pretty straight forward, the GPS showed where you were at on the map, and it showed an icon on where the call address was. That was it, no turn by turns or suggested directions, just use it like an electronic Thomas Guide. I really liked that approach, hopefully the new MCT/CAD/GPS system thingy we're supposed to be getting next year will be like that (though I've heard they've been looking into using a version of the Waze app so we'll see I guess)


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

Google maps I like. Waze has let me down in some housing tracts around here.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Google maps I like. Waze has let me down in some housing tracts around here.


I like using Waze for longer distance stuff mainly involving freeway travel where I wanna avoid traffic, but for finding specific locations closer to me I like Google Maps a lot better, because I can just plug in the address and see where's it's at in relation to me without necessarily diving into turn by turns (which Waze starts automatically)


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Google maps has yet to let me down in the 5 years I have been using it


Working in rural areas it has. Tried to make us drive through a six foot culvert that it said a road was over. To be honest, though, since they started sending out streetview cars, it's gotten a little better
We used Thomas books, and here we have books the city FD put together


----------

